# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Needing clear prints... for a customer. please advise.

## dunginhawk

Good morning folks... I just wanted to open up the discussion since its been a while since ive read anything on the topic.
I have a customer (a very good one) who would REALLY like clear parts for his machine that he patented.
Right now Im using white petg and hes ultra happy with the quality and strength, but would really like clear.
I have a few options, not sure any are good.
1. Muve3d and Form1+ clear resin prints (size is an issue for sure, and the muve3d i dont have dialed in with clear yet. ) and his cost would skyrocket.
2. Clear PETG (or polycarbonate?)  But the problem there is the larger parts need infill, even solid with 100% infill im not sure they would be perfectly or even partially clear.

Any idea what I can do?
thanks

----------


## ssayer

Seriously, on a 3D printer with infill... it just isn't going to happen (yet)...

----------


## curious aardvark

there's a resin that you can paint on clear plastic. Essentially it fills in the little gaps that refract the light, and produces a pretty clear end product. 
The only reason fdm prints with clear filament are not clear is the refraction caused by the round bead and the tiny gaps between layers. This paint on stuff fixes that and you end up with something nearly as good as glass. 

So yes, you can do it. 

Start with one of the new super clear filaments and finish it off with the resin. 

Can't remember what it's called though.

----------


## awerby

Do the parts really need to be printed? You can CNC mill things out of clear polycarbonate and polish them to optical specifications (or dip them in something to clarify the surface); that's going to be a lot cheaper than printing, faster too. And size isn't an issue, until you exceed the size of a sheet. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## Mjolinor

Flame polishing works well on acrylic.

----------


## dunginhawk

thanks aardvark, if you happen to think about it, let me know.

The only filaments ive been using are clear petg... I need the strength of PETG.. thats very important, or something as strong.
What super clear filaments are you referring to?
thanks
These prints are MUCH too complex for CNC'd acrylic (btw I have a CNC as well, but its not possible here)

----------


## trungdungk3b

3D printing service - rapid prototyping

----------


## lapmangvnpt

> 3D printing service - rapid prototyping


I do not understand what you are talking about?

----------


## dunginhawk

> I do not understand what you are talking about?


me either... i own 3d printers, I just need to find something as close to clear as possible  :Smile:

----------


## Andrew Allsbury

The Resin is XTC3D, it works well to fill in gaps and add strength, but I have not played with making things clear yet. However I have seen really cool results online using tglase/petg and XTC3D for "mostly clear" prints

Moderator note: Post is late to appear due to unexpected delay in obtaining moderator approval

----------


## ralphzoontjens

XTC3D is a great product, affordable and strengthens parts.
Does anyone know how long its shelf life is?

----------

